# Has anyone tried this?



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 23, 2019)

Very interesting use of a hole saw.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bs36cOQhTog/

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2019)

I haven't. But I did see that longer video somewhere on fb. I like the idea. I wonder why they have em soaking in water though. And how do they look dried n finished.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2019)

Way cool idea! Wonder how big of balls this would work for? Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 24, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Way cool idea! Wonder how big of balls this would work for? Chuck



You would only be able to get a ball if the inside diameter and depth of the bit were the same. Every one of my hole saw bits are Sandvik and are only 1 1/2" deep regardless of the diameter. When the arbor goes in, you lose about 1/4". With those numbers, I think the largest ball I could make would be 1 1/8". I could be wrong, so if there is something I'm missing, please let me know....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I haven't. But I did see that longer video somewhere on fb. I like the idea. I wonder why they have em soaking in water though. And how do they look dried n finished.



Reduce tear out maybe???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Reduce tear out maybe???


and dust. Bandsaw mills use water to lube. Little water does not hurt anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 25, 2019)

I remember seeing this one. The IG post stole his idea! :P


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 25, 2019)

Strider said:


> I remember seeing this one. The IG post stole his idea! :P


"Stole" is a bit strong. He asked in his post "If you know who made this video, please let me know ‍" Don't sound like he was passing it off as his own idea, does it?
.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 25, 2019)

Strider said:


> I remember seeing this one. The IG post stole his idea! :P


I'm probably gonna feel pretty foolish after I get the answer, but what or who is the IG? 

After watching this video, I'm going to go out on a limb and revise my statement about the balls being only the size of depth and width of the bits. I should have known better because a 4" diamond grinder cup disc can grind out a 12" sphere in rock, if done right. I looks like you would need a compound slide type attachment to keep the drill and bit steady, and have some type of pivot thing to make larger balls than the bits. I wonder which would be faster, the sphere jig, or this thing with the hole saw? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 25, 2019)

IG is Instagram.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 25, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> You would only be able to get a ball if the inside diameter and depth of the bit were the same.



Nope. The depth of the bit only has to be one half the internal diameter -- you can see he only pushes it to the mid-way point in the video.

(without any sliding compound angle jiggery -- a straight push to half the diameter of the ball)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 25, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Nope. The depth of the bit only has to be one half the internal diameter -- you can see he only pushes it to the mid-way point in the video.
> 
> (without any sliding compound angle jiggery -- a straight push to half the diameter of the ball)


Duncan, I'll admit to making that mathematical error, but I want to see you make one of those balls without some type of stationary jiggery. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

